
A rich web interface concept for mailing lists - mbrubeck
http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/03/16/a-rich-web-interface-for-mailing-lists/
======
sjs382
Everything in that screenshot is doing too good of a job competing for my
attention. The message gets lost easily.

